# ADD A Letter



## FreeThinker

Take a well-known phrase, and add *ONE* letter to it, to change it.

You can use this added letter to change a word:



> "Show me the *monkey*!" -- Gerry McGuire



...or to change the sound of the word (in this example, imparting an appropriately drunken sound to the gibson's line):



> "*Shcotland* is free!" -- Braveheart






What have you got?


----------



## FreeThinker

A Shakespearian Western:


*The Good, the Bard, and the Ugly​*

.


----------



## FreeThinker

*Jack Off All Trades*


.


----------



## FreeThinker

*Jack Of All Tirades*


.


----------



## swamptoad

Once upon a timer


----------



## FreeThinker

*Take it or leaven it.*


----------



## swamptoad

seek you later alligator...


----------



## FreeThinker

*I think, therefore I aim.*


----------



## Ericthonius

*What's Beating Gilbert Grape?*

Or...

*What's Eating Gilbert's Grape?*


----------



## FreeThinker

*What's love got to do with zit?*


----------



## swamptoad

She seems to shave an invisible touch yeah.....


----------



## Timberwolf

God shave the queen...

(no offense intended...)


----------



## swamptoad

A League Of Their Gown


----------



## Timberwolf

Let's get ready to...
 ...crrruummmble!!!​


----------



## mottiemushroom

starlight, starT bright here's the wish i wish tonight


----------



## Timberwolf

The exception proves the ruler


----------



## fatcharlie

As Idi Amin, former dictator of Uganda said:

Horrible guests - Honourble guests.

I have been shown a great hostility - I have been shown a great hospitality.


It's more than one letter but this is two true stories, of many about Idi Amin.

Charlie from Sweden


----------



## bbwsweetheart

I sthink, therefore I am


----------



## FreeThinker

*In Gord We Trust*


----------



## Timberwolf

In god we thrust...


----------



## FreeThinker

Timberwolf said:


> In god we thrust...



Damn, you're good at this, Timberwolf!


*Slaughter is the best medicine*


----------



## swamptoad

Timberwolf said:


> Let's get ready to...
> ...crrruummmble!!!​



Let's get ready to... *g*rrrrrumble!!!!   [email protected]#!!!


----------



## FreeThinker

*In gold we trust.*


----------



## Timberwolf

love done another...


----------



## bbwsweetheart

:wubu: I glove you :wubu:


----------



## mottiemushroom

Silent Knight


----------



## bbwsweetheart

heavenly slight


----------



## Ericthonius

*For Whom The Bell Trolls*


----------



## fatcharlie

*God slave the King !* :bow:


----------



## FreeThinker

*"Hold On, I'm Combing"*



.


----------



## Timberwolf

"Holy crow!"


----------



## swamptoad

It's the most wonderful time*r* of the year....


----------



## bbwsweetheart

As Gold is my witness, I will spend lots of money on Xmas presents.


----------



## Ericthonius

*I'm black in the saddle again!*


----------



## FreeThinker

*Excuse me, I've got to use the reset room.*


.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff

You shook men all night long.


----------



## Ericthonius

*Exist to Eden*

Or...

*Last exist before toll*


----------



## Timberwolf

Last exit before troll...


----------



## FreeThinker

*No, you don't have to pay...It'll be my threat.*


----------



## Timberwolf

No, you won't have to pray... It'll be my treat.


----------



## FreeThinker

*Take it like a moan*


----------



## FreeThinker

*Blue Moron Of Kentucky*


----------



## swamptoad

Goth Milk?


----------



## FreeThinker

*I'm going to the stool shed.*


(Eagerly awaiting indoor plumbing?)


----------



## Timberwolf

swamptoad said:


> Goth Milk?


This didn't let me rest... 

View attachment Goth milk.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker

*I am an officer of the lawn.*



(He must be with Scotland _Yard_...)


----------



## sweetnnekked

What A Long, Strange Strip It's Been!


----------



## swamptoad

Timberwolf said:


> This didn't let me rest...




.... .....:shocked: ........:doh: ........


----------



## FreeThinker

*Apocalypse Snow*


----------



## Timberwolf

I was flying in my bed, feeling sick...


----------



## Timberwolf

Please click none of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## Timberwolf

"Are you clonesome tonight..."


----------



## swamptoad

War*p* Of The Worlds


----------



## FreeThinker

*Thigh hopes*


----------



## Ericthonius

If Billy Wilder and Sam Peckinpah made a movie together, could it be called,

_*"Some Like It Shot"*_?

Or...

*"The Wild Brunch"*?


----------



## Timberwolf

The cat on the hot tiny roof...


----------



## FreeThinker

*Where's Boteroesque Babe? It's been a while since she was semen.*


(But then, I guess that's true for all of us)


----------



## Timberwolf

...crush hour traffic...


----------



## Ericthonius

Timberwolf said:


> ...crush hour traffic...


Or...
*Rush Houri Traffic.*


----------



## Timberwolf

Who scares?


----------



## Ericthonius

*Jesus slaves*

Or...

*Jesus salves*


----------



## Timberwolf

Drown On The Corner


----------



## FreeThinker

*Every morning I have coffee and scream.*


.


----------



## Timberwolf

Trolling home...


----------



## swamptoad

Kelloggs Corn Props


----------



## Timberwolf

She was wearing a night-grown...


----------



## swamptoad

Music to my fears!


----------



## Ericthonius

Timberwolf said:


> Drown On The Corner


*L*_out in the street.._






With apologies to CCR


----------



## Timberwolf

Ericthonius said:


> With apologies to CCR


 
 Doubled! 


 ...

Beast It!


----------



## Timberwolf

Visit our summer cramp!


----------



## Timberwolf

The Beauty and the Breast


----------



## fatcharlie

The Trolling stones ! Beware of great music.


----------



## Ericthonius

*The Hound Of Them Baskervilles*


----------



## FreeThinker

*Banal retentive.*

(That's someone who owns all the episodes of "Survivor")


----------



## fatcharlie

Everything is relative*s*- *Einstein*


----------



## Timberwolf

Bad moron rising


----------



## FreeThinker

*The four hoarsemen of the apocalypse.*


Ahem...*cough, cough*


----------



## Ericthonius

*"What's pasta is prologue"*












(Isn't this the motto of Italy's National Archive?)


----------



## Timberwolf

That won't brother me...


----------



## Timberwolf

Look! A Brainbow!


----------



## bbwsweetheart

(a) glove is a many splendid thing


----------



## Ericthonius

_*Stomp!! In The Name of Love...*_


----------



## FreeThinker

*Who ya gonna call? 

GHOST BUSTIERS!*


----------



## bbwsweetheart

I never promised you a prose garden


----------



## FreeThinker

*Income Taxi*


----------



## bbwsweetheart

strike a posey


----------



## Timberwolf

It was a cold and brainy night...


----------



## Timberwolf

Like rice in the sunshine...


----------



## Timberwolf

It's braining men...


----------



## bbwsweetheart

It's raining. Amen.


----------



## Timberwolf

All you need is glove.

----------------------------

Glove me tender...


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Love, Love Me Dog


----------



## Timberwolf

Uhm, poopcorn, anyone?


Eeeeww...


----------



## Ericthonius

Timberwolf said:


> Uhm, poopcorn, anyone?
> 
> 
> Eeeeww...



They also call that,"Plopcorn", too. But anyway... 

No thanks! I'll stick with _Pope_corn.


(And as an aside, would the proper drink to go with that be,'*Vat69*?
Although the perfect movie to watch while eating _Pope_corn would be a double feature of, "_The Shoes of the Fisherman_" And,"_8 1/2_")


----------



## Timberwolf

The Power Of Glove


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Go tell zit on the mountain


----------



## Timberwolf

Go tell it Don the Mountain


----------



## FreeThinker

*Smurf's up!*


----------



## FreeThinker

*How about some nice, cool waiter?*


----------



## Timberwolf

Smurfin' USA...


----------



## mango

*Waiter.. there's a flay in my soup!*


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Go, wrest young man!


----------



## fatcharlie

One, two, tree  a whole forest


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Clove Story


----------



## FreeThinker

*Tart Gallery

Grump Roast

Strapless Brat

Brat Poison

Come Flay With Me

Gummi Beard

Pamper Cut

Paper Cult

Out of harem's way

True to Forum

This Little Blight Of Mine

Back to our robots

Titus And Ass

Life Is A Thighway

Reset Room

Seafood Splatter

Swishing On A Star

Closet Encounters

Spenthouse

Viral Inflection

Bumblebeer

Don't Let The Stares Get In Your Eyes

Shit And Run *

Grunt Of The Litter

A Hand Of Porker

Gringo Starr

Down And Gout

Butter Start

Sting me to sleep

Swing me to sleep

Son Of A Preacher Moan

Shittin' On The Dock Of The Bay *

Hard Derive

Mail Snorter

Snot in MY backyard!

A case of the clamp

Shirt Kicker

Cotton Grin

Pork Grinds

Uninformed Officer

Bridge And Groom

Hot Shorts

Shorts Fired

I've got a secrete

Strumpeting the arrival

The Pants Go Marching One By One

King Of The Shill

Scurvaceous

The Beast Is Yet To Come

The Beast Goes On

Post Replay

Just a phrase he's going through

Into every life, a little brain must fall

Pillow Shame

Pillow Caste

Tricks Of The Tirade

Stunning Yourself


** Mods--feel free to remove these if they are over the line.


----------



## Timberwolf

Let me be your teddy beard...


Drown and out


----------



## Timberwolf

Don't catch a stunburn!

In the heat of the knight...

A knight in his shrining armor...

Thirteen ghosts on a dread man's chest...


----------



## Timberwolf

He kept on driving at a speed of sixty smiles an hour...


----------



## bbwsweetheart

FreeThinker said:


> *Tart Gallery
> 
> 
> Stunning Yourself
> 
> 
> ** Mods--feel free to remove these if they are over the line.



Wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart

A Dray in the Sun


----------



## Timberwolf

Would you be so nice to hand over that bottle of stun-blocker?


----------



## bbwsweetheart

(She's got a bunk in the oven!)


----------



## FreeThinker

*I've got to cash my playcheque.*


.


----------



## Timberwolf

This car needs some tender gloving care...


----------



## Timberwolf

I've got to crash my paycheque...


----------



## FreeThinker

*The Rolling Stoners*


----------



## Timberwolf

Don't grow away...


----------



## PhillyFA

Legalize Shemp


----------



## PhillyFA

My favorite magazine...Rolling Stoned


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Never a blender or a borrower be


----------



## swamptoad

Timer In A Bottle


----------



## bbwsweetheart

(s)in and out


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Ship! Ship Hurray!


----------



## FreeThinker

*The wolf is at the donor.*


----------



## FreeThinker

*Superbowel weekend.*


----------



## bbwsweetheart

A Timer to Kill


----------



## Timberwolf

Rain in Mary

or maybe...

Brain in May


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Done Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Timberwolf

Doe someone want a Harmburger?


----------



## Timberwolf

Stranglers in the night...


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Hook, line, and stinker


----------



## FreeThinker

*Chaste makes waste.*


.


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Chide and seek


----------



## Timberwolf

Hide and sleek


----------



## bbwsweetheart

It's my way or the thighway


----------



## Timberwolf

Cruising around in my scar...


----------



## bbwsweetheart

steal it with a kiss


----------



## Timberwolf

Howl will I know...

If he really gloves me?

Show will I know...

If he really scares?


----------



## PleasantlyPlump

Humane terror


----------



## LJ Rock

Bald To The Bone


----------



## FreeThinker

"Neither rain nor snow, nor sleet nor dark of night shall stay these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed *grounds*". 



That's right...nothing will keep couriers away from their coffee!


----------



## bbwsweetheart

FreeThinker said:


> "Neither rain nor snow, nor sleet nor dark of night shall stay these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed *grounds*".
> 
> 
> 
> That's right...nothing will keep couriers away from their coffee!



"Neither train nor snow, nor sleet nor dark of knight shall stay these courtiers from thee swift completion of their appointed rounds"


----------



## FreeThinker

Hey, *bbwsweetheart*, I like your *avatart!*

Oh, and "courtiers" was pretty impressive, too!


----------



## bbwsweetheart

FreeThinker said:


> Hey, *bbwsweetheart*, I like your *avatart!*
> 
> Oh, and "courtiers" was pretty impressive, too!



:bow: Thank you!

Here Comets the Sun


----------



## Timberwolf

bbwsweetheart said:


> ... Here Comets the Sun


:blink:  Yikes!







Well,

here comes the stun...


----------



## Janet

Blinded by the blight


----------



## Timberwolf

Blinded by the flight...


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Blinded by the plight!


----------



## Timberwolf

Blinded buy the light...


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Blinded by the slight!


----------



## Janet

I was blind, but now I seek.


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Hey diddle diddle
The crow jumped over the moron

Moron River

Moron and Sixpence

Man on the Moron


----------



## Timberwolf

Moon Driver


Mean on the Moon


----------



## FreeThinker

*Any time you need a whelping hand...*


----------



## Janet

cheat rooms:kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf

chat broom


----------



## bbwsweetheart

schat room


----------



## Janet

bouthouse


----------



## Timberwolf

mighty dunks


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Harvest, ye maties!


----------



## FreeThinker

I don't want to make eye contact with anyone, so I wear *shunglasses*.


----------



## bbwsweetheart

I wear stunglasses!


----------



## FreeThinker

Server *terror*: 404 file not found.


----------



## FreeThinker

To *Herr* is human.


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Toe herr needs to be shaved


----------



## swamptoad

Please Wipe Your F*l*eet


----------



## Janet

Three towed sloths


----------



## Janet

Salty Sand Pepper


----------



## FreeThinker

*The store offered a wide selection of coffees and tease.*


----------



## Janet

Sex*y* li*v*es and videotape


----------



## Janet

*S*will power


----------



## Janet

*C*lap dance


----------



## Janet

Short-order c*r*ook


----------



## bbwsweetheart

amen(d):bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## FreeThinker

Doing a little backyard cloning...

*Garden genomes.*

(I just crack myself up.)


----------



## bbwsweetheart

FreeThinker said:


> Doing a little backyard cloning...
> 
> *Garden genomes.*
> 
> (I just crack myself up.)



You cracked me up too! Very clever, Freethinker!!  

Heart me roar!


----------



## FreeThinker

*Mining for iron ogre.*


----------



## bbwsweetheart

mining for more


----------



## bbwsweetheart

There's a telar in my beer


----------



## FreeThinker

*S**t! These F***ing jeans are already sworn out!*


----------



## bbwsweetheart

A stree grows in Brooklyn


----------



## LJ Rock

do *fun* to others, as you would have them do *fun* to you. 

-ok, thats just silly


----------



## bbwsweetheart

busy beet


----------



## Timberwolf

Well, this might be a bit off tropic, but I thought I'd mention it anyways...


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Shell's bells


----------



## Timberwolf

Not Ready to Make Niece - Dixie Chicks


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Liver from New York, it's Saturday Night!


----------



## FreeThinker

.
*Moral sex*


----------



## FreeThinker

*I wish I knew how to quiet you.*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I shot a hole in bone!


----------



## LJ Rock

Though we did not part on good terms, she will always have a place in my *hearth*.


----------



## Timberwolf

That's a shot place to be...


----------



## FreeThinker

*Global Swarming*


----------



## LJ Rock

a stitch in time _shaves_ nine.


----------



## FreeThinker

*Leather, rinse, repeat*


----------



## bbwsweetheart

I clove you!    :doh:


----------



## FreeThinker

*It's pretty cold out...don't forget your torque.*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I eat my cereal in a _bowel_.

That's almost too gross to post, but I was determined to come up with one, and that's what I got.... :doh:


----------



## swamptoad

Like sands through the hour glass, so are the days of hour lives. :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf

He was said to be a martial farts expert.


----------



## Luvs2laff

"I'm smelting! I'm smelting!" (Wicked Witch of the West)


----------



## FreeThinker

*LOL and behold!*


----------



## FreeThinker

Davy Crockett used to wear a *colon*-skin cap.


----------



## Timberwolf

Keep on plushing...


----------



## FreeThinker

Reach out and *touche* someone.


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Give peach a chance


----------



## FreeThinker

*Damn Aykroyd*


----------



## Timberwolf

Turn It One Again - Genesis


----------



## bbwsweetheart

In the end, there can be only bone


----------



## Timberwolf

Shitting on the porch, glistening to the news:

"Due to heavy brain, the base of the Road to Nowhere has been washed away..."


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Thank you very mulch.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Who wants to liver for ever


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Breast of Burden

If I won the Clottery, I'd have a heart attack!

Philips ahead, screwdriver!


----------



## Timberwolf

The skydriver fell for paracutes...


----------



## FreeThinker

You'll find that book on the history of lubricants in the non-*friction* section.


----------



## Timberwolf

Sounds blogical...


----------



## FreeThinker

I've never been so *insulated* in my life!






.


----------



## FreeThinker

*Limpotent*


.


----------



## Timberwolf

I tried to be funny. 


I flailed.


----------



## FreeThinker

Timberwolf said:


> I tried to be funny.
> 
> 
> I flailed.



I'm sure you tried your *beast*.

I mean, you gave it your *gall*.


(Thanks for keeping the thread alive, Timberwolf)


----------



## DUBLINDA

Im snot licking this grame very mulch.


----------



## Timberwolf

Has anybody seen my frying pants? :huh:


----------



## FreeThinker

No refunds or *sexchanges* without a receipt.


----------



## FreeThinker

After the preacher had finished his sermon, the choir broke into a *hymen*.


(I was in the back *spew* when it happened.)


----------



## Timberwolf

The golden ruler


----------



## Timberwolf

Beware of the Grime Reaper!


----------



## swamptoad

On Your Marks! 
Get Seat, 
Go!


----------



## Timberwolf

Go!Go!Goo!


----------



## swamptoad

Oh, home on the range
where the deer and the cantelope play


----------



## Timberwolf

Did you see Start Treck last night?


----------



## MissMarvelous

Just loorking around...


----------



## Timberwolf

I feel so slick today...


----------



## swamptoad

stupid is
as stupid
dotes


----------



## Timberwolf

Flats Domino


----------



## Adamantoise

Respect for the Dread


----------



## Timberwolf

you cornfuse me...


----------



## Timberwolf

It isn't over before the flat lady sings...


----------



## Adamantoise

Don't let the door hit you on the Bass on the way out.


----------



## Timberwolf

I'll watch pout.


----------



## Timberwolf

Look, there's Tinkerbelly!


----------



## FreeThinker

*Alright, here's a little something I made up tonight:

View attachment The Love Borat.jpg


The Love Borat.*


Thank you in advance for all the rep you are about to send me.


----------



## Timberwolf

James Blond: The Living Haylights


----------



## swamptoad

trick or treaty


----------



## Timberwolf

never stay never


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Let's hear it for Aerosmith's newest hit!

Sweet Emoticon :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf

Was that your blast word?


----------



## Timberwolf

This is ridiculouse.


----------



## Timberwolf

You scared the funk out of me.

or

You schared the shell out of me.


----------



## Timberwolf

Timberwolf said:


> You scared the funk out of me.
> 
> or
> 
> You schared the shell out of me.


I guess I should check my posts a little closer... :doh:

Nonetheless...

Cancelloni, anyone?


----------



## FreeThinker

Trashy novels are popular *litterature*.


----------



## george83

If I had only known, I would have been a *C*locksmith - Albert Einstein


----------



## swamptoad

The Co*l*ors Brewing Company is located in Golden, Colorado.  :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise

The best laid plans of dice and men often go awry... AmIDoinItRite?


----------



## FreeThinker

Adamantoise said:


> The best laid plans of dice and men often go awry... AmIDoinItRite?



Yoost aboot, but not quite. You've swapped a letter for another one, rather than just adding a letter.

The consequences to this _grave infraction?_

Meh, you bumped the thread for me just when I was going to look for it, so it's all good. :happy:


I look forward to your future entries here.


----------



## FreeThinker

Mama always told me not to speak to *stranglers*.


----------



## FreeThinker

Just got back from the hairdresser...how do you like my *sperm*?


----------



## Adamantoise

A vulgar display of plower.


----------



## FreeThinker

Adamantoise said:


> A vulgar display of plower.



*Ding!*



*Urbane* Cowboy.

Or:

*Turban* Cowboy.


----------



## Adamantoise

Something wicked this sway comes...


----------



## swamptoad

*C*up Up And Away ......


----------



## FreeThinker

"All the leaves are brown
And the sky is *gravy*..."


----------



## Timberwolf

They caught him in the fact... :blink:


----------



## swamptoad

Album:

Dino --- The Essential Dean Martin*i*


----------



## FreeThinker

swamptoad said:


> Album:
> 
> Dino --- The Essential Dean Martin*i*


The _mix_ on that album is quite good. *rimshot* _Stirring,_ I'd say. *rimshot* 


*crickets*


Fine, I'll get back to the game.


----------



## FreeThinker

Remember to *feast* for twelve hours before coming in for those blood tests.


----------



## FreeThinker

"How'd you gain so much weight eating just bread?"

"It was *plumpernickel*."


----------



## FreeThinker

FreeThinker said:


> "How'd you gain so much weight eating just bread?"
> 
> "It was *plumpernickel*."



It's a special weight-*grain* recipie.


----------



## FreeThinker

Beware the *Ideas* of March.


(Inspired by moore2me's post in the "Things to say in a forum rumble" thread)


----------



## swamptoad

The Mad Chatter as depicted by Sir John Tenniel, recites his nonsense poem, "Twinkle twinkle little bat."


----------



## Timberwolf

Wait until my meds kink in... :blink:


----------



## swamptoad

Timberwolf said:


> Wait until my meds kink in... :blink:



You have to add letters .. not take a letter away and then add your different letter.


----------



## Timberwolf

:doh: That happens when I post before the meds kick in... :doh:

:blink: :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:​


----------



## swamptoad

babies in toyland :doh:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

like the sci-fi classic "Snakes on a Planet"


----------



## Weirdo890

BigFriendlyDave said:


> like the sci-fi classic "Snakes on a Planet"



I prefer Star War*t*s


----------



## LovelyLiz

You are what you *b*eat.


----------



## Paquito

Don't train on my parade.


----------



## littlefairywren

Life is like a bowel of cherries


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Beauty and the B*r*east

ooh err missus! :blush:


----------



## swamptoad

Stoop In The Name Of Love .... :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

I Will Always Glove You


----------



## Adamantoise

The Bend Is Nigh.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Let them *h*eat cake!


----------



## CleverBomb

The first cut*e* is the deepest.

-Rusty


----------



## FreeThinker

I like the idea of the dancing hobos in the background for that song, but there should only be five of them...six would be *extravagrant.*







Extravagant... an 'extra' vagrant...a superfluous transient...get it...?


----------



## FreeThinker

The foul-mouthed guest *swore* out his welcome.


----------



## FreeThinker

If moderators on a German website tell a poster to hit the road...has he been *bahnned*?


----------



## Paquito

Tit for teat


----------



## littlefairywren

Actions speak louder than swords


----------



## stan_der_man

Actions speak louder than worLds


----------



## littlefairywren

Confucius says.....No bees, no honey; no work, no monkey

Will he kinda did


----------



## CleverBomb

go fo*u*rth and mulitiply. 
(if you go fifth you have to do long division)


----------



## Weirdo890

To beat the band*s*


----------



## littlefairywren

Donkey's lips do not fist onto a horse's mouth.

One of those proverbs that makes no sense, even when it makes sense....lol


----------



## LovelyLiz

The bigger they *c*are, the harder they fall.

(I can attest to this... )


----------



## CleverBomb

I attempted to trim some material off the edge of a door so it'd fit better into the doorframe, but it didn't go as I plan*n*ed.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

New attraction opens at PinkFloydWorld

Dark S*l*ide of the Moon


----------



## swamptoad

smileage rate


----------



## littlefairywren

If a man fools me once, shame on him. If he fools me twice, shame on men


----------



## swamptoad

food ... glorious ... flood :blink:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Headlines: - Hollywood actors on the run in "The Great*s* Escape"


----------



## Weirdo890

Tony Curtis was excellent in "The Great Race*r*", don't you think?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

How about "Take this Job and Shave It"...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

I was trying to get "Chariots of Fries" to work but couldn't . I'm just going to have to stick to Akira Kurosawa's classic take on Monty Python's Argument Sketch "Ran*t*"


----------



## littlefairywren

Always look on the bright slide of life...


----------



## LovelyLiz

Mo' mon*k*ey, mo' problems.


----------



## Weirdo890

Monkey See*n*, Monkey Do


----------



## Adamantoise

Hell hath no furry like a woman scorned.


----------



## Weirdo890

He is the bane*s* of my existence.


----------



## littlefairywren

Absence makes the heart growl fonder


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

One for the Scots

The Princess Brid*i*e

- the search for true munchies

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridie


----------



## Mz Taz

One for us and the rest of the scots on here Bigfriendlydave and staying on your them

If your trying to lose weight 

"The Runaway Bridie


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Seven Brid*i*es for Seven Brothers 

Unfortunately I'm going to be rude with

- Where there's a will*y*, There's a way :blush:


----------



## Weirdo890

I love the character Mad Madam Mim*i* from the Disney film "The Sword in the Stone*s*".


----------



## littlefairywren

Bring out your dread!


----------



## Timberwolf

The good, the bard and the ugly


----------



## nitewriter

Three Dog Nighty


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I beg your pardon, I never promised you a *p*rose garden.


----------



## nitewriter

God Rest Ye Merry Gentle*G*men


----------



## Timberwolf

Hover The Rainbow


----------



## nitewriter

You *B*light up my life


----------



## littlefairywren

A Groom With a View


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The first no*v*el, the angels did sing.


----------



## nitewriter

Hark, The Hearld Angels S*w*ing


----------



## LovelyLiz

O Holy Night, the star*e*s are brightly shining.


----------



## Timberwolf

shine on, silvery moron... :blink:


----------



## littlefairywren

Lay All Your Glove on Me


----------



## nitewriter

"But wai*s*t ther's more!!!"


----------



## BBWbonnie

A *b*og is a mans best friend

(bog meaning toilet incase you americans don't know )


----------



## LovelyLiz

God *w*rest ye merry gentlemen.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

If I can't *s*have you, I don't want nobody baby.


----------



## nitewriter

My Favorite Year*n*:wubu:


----------



## FreeThinker

OneWickedAngel said:


> The first no*v*el, the angels did sing.





nitewriter said:


> Hark, The Hearld Angels S*w*ing





mcbeth said:


> O Holy Night, the star*e*s are brightly shining.





mcbeth said:


> God *w*rest ye merry gentlemen.



And to continue on the theme...

Mary and Joseph were told there was no room for them at the inn, but fortunately, they were able to find a man*a*ger.


----------



## nitewriter

And Lo an Angel appeared to Shepard's in the field tending their Flock saying
"Peace on Earth Good Will towards m*e*an!"


----------



## littlefairywren

Miss You Most (Fat Christmas Time)


----------



## nitewriter

Have your s*h*elf a merry little christmas


----------



## OneWickedAngel

We wish you a merry Christmas and a happy new year*n*!


----------



## nitewriter

" Rudolph, seriously will you stop sticking your no*i*se up my butt!"

"yes Santa."


----------



## BBWbonnie

All good things must come to a *b*end


----------



## BBWbonnie

*t*all good things come to he who waits


----------



## big_lad27

Too many *b*ooks spoil the broth


----------



## nitewriter

Raising Hell*o*


----------



## Sweetie

Papa's got a brand new b*l*and


----------



## Timberwolf

Girl's got a brand new troy


----------



## nitewriter

Henry's got a brand new F*l*ord for 2012


----------



## Sweetie

*G*love for sale...


----------



## Timberwolf

It was draining hard


----------



## nitewriter

It's been a h*o*ard days night!


----------



## Timberwolf

I should be sleeping like a blog


----------



## nitewriter

Once upon a time*r*


----------



## nitewriter

In a land far far*t*away


----------



## Timberwolf

Do not try this bat home.


----------



## nitewriter

How long has this been going *e*on?


----------



## Timberwolf

In the slap of luxury...


----------



## littlefairywren

Set Fire to the *T*rain


----------



## LovelyLiz

Bu*r*y now, pay later.


----------



## nitewriter

*f*lay your love down on me


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Here comes the s*t*un 
and I say it's all *b*right.


----------



## Timberwolf

Run for your livers!


----------



## littlefairywren

Lay Lady *P*lay


----------



## Timberwolf

That swall needs some paint.


----------



## nitewriter

There's no place like Home*r*:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

She's Got A *S*way


----------



## OneWickedAngel

You just slip out the *b*lack, Jack
Make a new plan*t*, Stan*d*
You don't need to be c*l*oy, Roy
Just ge*l*t yourself free
*S*hop on the bus, Gus
Don't need to discuss mu*l*ch
Just dr*o*op off the key, Lee
And get your s*h*elf free


----------



## Timberwolf

Don't let me bee misunderstood


----------



## nitewriter

Hurry up James! I need you here on the double*t*!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

How C*l*an You Mend A Broken Heart


----------



## nitewriter

F*e*ast Company :eat1:


----------



## littlefairywren

I've Got To Ha*l*ve You


----------



## nitewriter

Mighty Casey at the bat*h*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The Immortal Life of Henriette *S*lacks.


----------



## nitewriter

Four Score and seven years ago*g*


----------



## LovelyLiz

I put my hand upon your *c*hip, When I dip you dip we dip.


----------



## nitewriter

" Oh Dudley, Your my Hero*n*!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Lily Was*p* Here


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*G*love Will Keep Us Together


----------



## littlefairywren

Lilac W*h*ine


----------



## nitewriter

Hook, Line and S*t*inker:huh:


----------



## nitewriter

It's a lead pipe c*l*inch!


----------



## littlefairywren

Take a Bow*l*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Touch Me In The Mo*u*rning.


----------



## littlefairywren

Too Mu*l*ch Heaven


----------



## LovelyLiz

Love the *b*one you're with.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Help me make it through the *k*night.


----------



## nitewriter

use it or *c*lose it


----------



## nitewriter

Nothing like a good s*c*ale!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Mr. Know It *B*all


----------



## OneWickedAngel

One for my baby and one more for the *b*road.


----------



## littlefairywren

Why Does My Heart Feel So Ba*l*d


----------



## nitewriter

P*r*awn Stars


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I feel the *h*earth move under my f*l*eet, I feel the sky *s*tumbling down.


----------



## littlefairywren

Spread love everywhere you go*b*. Let no *c*one ever come to you without leaving happier.


----------



## nitewriter

A miss is as good as a *s*mile


----------



## littlefairywren

On My *G*own


----------



## LovelyLiz

The stun will come out tomorrow.


----------



## littlefairywren

Shake That *L*ass


----------



## nitewriter

Ready,*M*aim, F*a*ire !!!


----------



## nitewriter

"Pardner, can you tell me how to get to Boo*s*t *P*hill?"


----------



## nitewriter

" to be*t* or not to be*t*......what is the wager?"


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Blinded by the *b*light, dressed up like a deuce, a little rumor in the *k*night.


----------



## littlefairywren

Wishing On A S*i*tar


----------



## big_lad27

Between and *f*rock and a hard place


----------



## nitewriter

*b*last m*e*an st*r*anding


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*F*lock, Stock and Barrel


----------



## Weirdo890

Nowhere Man*E*


----------



## littlefairywren

Angel Of Min*c*e


----------



## nitewriter

Pow*d*er of Persperation


----------



## littlefairywren

The *B*one That Got Away


----------



## OneWickedAngel

O*u*nce is never enough


----------



## nitewriter

Give me one for my baby, and one more for the road*y*


----------



## Timberwolf

It never brains in southern california


----------



## Fattitude1

Lover the one your with


----------



## Timberwolf

We're gonna level this pout.


----------



## swamptoad

What time-zone is hit?


----------



## Snow Angel

have a great timer


----------



## swamptoad

If you get stuck in rut about where you went wrong with your life, you may need to re-examine your paste. :doh:


----------



## Snow Angel

My friend Done and I just finished eating our meal.


----------



## swamptoad

turn that CLOUD music down!


----------



## Timberwolf

Is it braining again?


----------



## swamptoad

who dresses better, women or amen?


----------



## swamptoad

please don't prick your nose


----------



## FreeThinker

That website for busty women in outgrown clothing sure has a lot of *pop-cup* ads.


----------



## swamptoad

Don't forget to refuel before you run out of gasp.


----------



## swamptoad

When I was in elementary school our English teacher made us dread a list of glossary words for an upcoming spelling bee.


----------



## swamptoad

In times of war, you win some ..you flail some.


----------



## kizzylove

keep your head cup hight


----------



## Timberwolf

Please click done of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## Timberwolf

Yummy yummy yummy, I got glove in my tummy...


----------



## Timberwolf

Looks like I bran out of gas.


----------



## FreeThinker

Lord, for these noodles we are about to receive, may we be truly thankful. Ramen.


----------



## swamptoad

I am not sow sure how to participate in this thread. Can anybody help?


----------



## Timberwolf

Well, if your sentence still makes any kind of senses, you can't flail.


----------



## swamptoad

My thoughts and phrases get all twisted and clumped together in these sentences; but its knot like I'm trying.


----------



## swamptoad

Once upon off time there was a jazz musician


----------



## FreeThinker

swamptoad said:


> Once upon off time there was a jazz musician



He was jammin' on the *t*one.


----------



## swamptoad

Out with the old; 
In with the *k*new


----------



## FreeThinker

You're so consistent, I knew you'd s*t*ay that.


----------



## swamptoad

Fear of the *c*law gives safety.


----------



## nitewriter

Romeo,Romeo, Where for Fart thou?


----------



## Snow Angel

Kids are having fun with *S*elf on the shelf.


----------



## swamptoad

*G*love one another and *g*love yourself, especially in a bitter cold world.


----------



## FreeThinker

Everyone gather together and huddle close to keep *s*warm.


----------



## Timberwolf

Ye can't play me money for that.


----------



## swamptoad

It's smart to p*r*ick your friends --- but not to pieces.


----------



## swamptoad

Some folks are so proud and arrogant that they can strut s*p*itting down.


----------



## bellybob

The Buck Stops There


----------



## swamptoad

The director requests that all of the actors and actresses that are currently rehearsing their script to p*l*ay better attention.


----------



## Timberwolf

Looks like you're on a troll.


----------



## swamptoad

Some folks take their cares out for a spin and travel around the world.


----------



## swamptoad

Different types of _Pop*u*lar trees_ are the fastest growing and most attractive shade _trees_ you can find.


----------



## Timberwolf

How dare you shovel that book on the shelf?


----------



## swamptoad

Many of the boldest f*l*avors that mankind has achieved virtuously were tackled with great confidence.


----------



## Timberwolf

Nine Inch Snails


----------



## nitewriter

Purple Brain


----------



## swamptoad

80s TV Show

Perfect Strang*l*ers ?


----------



## nitewriter

*G*love stinks


----------



## Angel

I maim to please.


----------



## nitewriter

Once upon a time*x*


----------



## nitewriter

*s*lime green jello


----------



## Angel

_Hit Me With Your Beast Shot_


_that_ made me think of Beast Mode Cowboy!


----------



## Timberwolf

Angel said:


> _Hit Me With Your Beast Shot_
> 
> 
> _that_ made me think of Beast Mode Cowboy!


That sparked a few more versions of it in my head:

Hit me with your best short.

Or:

Hit Mel with your best shot.

Or:

Hint me with your best shot.


----------



## Leem

Sappily ever after


----------



## Timberwolf

happily never after


----------



## CleverBomb

You look like you need a huge.


----------



## FreeThinker

Hoping to market themselves as a healthy dining option, the pizza place offered free lo*w* cal delivery.


----------



## swamptoad

I am hesitant of what to writ*h*e in this thread.


----------



## nitewriter

The uns*t*inkable Molly Brown
Singing in the *T*rain


----------



## Angel

If at first you donut succeed, try, try, again. ( in other words, eat more donuts!) :eat2:



If at first you don't succeed, try, try, ta gain!


----------



## swamptoad

I think my computer is getting tired or sluggish ...let me close this *b*link. :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

Saturday Night Live*r*


----------



## swamptoad

Private school in search of a qualified teacher for the mathematical department. See ad*d* for further details.


----------



## swamptoad

The scare crow*d* frightened the crows away.:doh:


----------



## nitewriter

Romeo,Romeo, Where for *f*art thou?


----------



## swamptoad

"We all have our ups and d*r*owns", said the bartender to the drunkard. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf

"Well, it's probably about time for them to take scare for themselves.", the Scarecrow said.


----------



## swamptoad

what are you *s*talking about? :doh:


----------



## swamptoad

Your file*t* is too large. Would you like to compress your file*t*?


----------



## Timberwolf

Twenty Flight Rocks


----------



## Timberwolf

Do snot try this at home.


----------



## nitewriter

Four score and seven years ago*g*...


----------



## swamptoad

Some people might get hit with so much t*h*rash-talk going on!


----------



## nitewriter

people will *s*talk.


----------



## nitewriter

Friends, Romans, Countrymen lend me your *r*ears.


----------



## Angel

Happy Newt Year!


----------



## swamptoad

Drive on over to H & R Block to get your tax*i* refund.


----------



## Angel

Extra! Extra! Read all about tit!


----------



## swamptoad

Breaking News: A very large breasted woman knocked out a burglar with her knockers. "Tit For T*h*at"  :doh:


----------



## swamptoad

To *S*kill A Mockingbird


----------



## nitewriter

Breaking New*t*s: A Gingrich has been seen stalking the set of Fox & Friends...News at 11!


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Not _S_now!

I shave to add this line to make at least ten characters.


----------



## swamptoad

I'm not sure if there is enough* b*room in the closet. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf

Blue Meanies don't know what glove is.


----------



## FreeThinker

Don't take candy from strang*l*ers.


----------



## nitewriter

snakes on a plane*t*


----------



## RoundNumbers

Buy one, get *d*one free!


----------



## swamptoad

If you are driving your car down the road and its raining cats and dogs ...don't forget to use your f*r*og lights!


----------



## Pattie Vincent

A picture is worth a thousand swords


----------



## swamptoad

There's a *p*lot of story characters.


----------



## swamptoad

9 out of te*e*n people feel overwhelmed by peer pressure


----------



## swamptoad

Are you in or are you *p*out?


----------



## Timberwolf

They called for a lawn enforcement agent.


----------



## swamptoad

Somebody let the c*h*at out of the bag.


----------



## Timberwolf

Schroedinger's chat...


----------



## Funtastic curves

Too*T* much agreement kills a chat


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Welcome to the gunk show


----------



## Funtastic curves

Show me*t *the money


----------



## swamptoad

I have the* O*scar to prove it!


----------



## Funtastic curves

The nomination for*k* best actor goes to....


----------



## Timberwolf

Is there a nomination feel?


----------



## swamptoad

Has anyone heard about fa*r*t acceptance?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Nearly all men can stand adversity, but if you want to test a man's character, give him pow*d*er


----------



## swamptoad

I never get the* b*last word of any argument.


----------



## Timberwolf

I had an ideal for this thread, but now it's gone...


----------



## nitewriter

Once upon a time*r*


----------



## swamptoad

Write your replay...


----------



## Funtastic curves

I saw an electric *f*eel swimming in the pool ate the YMCA


----------



## nitewriter

Sims! you are a complete fowl up. I am giving you the boot*y*!!!


----------



## nitewriter

One enchanted evening you will see a strang*l*er!


----------



## nitewriter

All for one and one for *y*'all


----------



## nitewriter

Well it looks like you've got all your *b*angles covered.


----------



## swamptoad

think f*e*ast!


----------



## swamptoad

He cursed up a storm, but only used a 
f*l *ew curse words.


----------



## nitewriter

How great thou *f*art.


----------



## nitewriter

My name is Hugo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die*t!*


----------



## swamptoad

Sometimes you have an old idea about how to do something and then a *k*new one comes along.


----------



## nitewriter

The Princess Brid*l*e


----------



## swamptoad

Chick file A restaurant


----------



## nitewriter

A Day at the *B*races


----------



## swamptoad

We got a fire tree for Christmas


----------



## nitewriter

I'll be home*y *for Christmas


----------



## swamptoad

I went to the bar...

Somebody said "we all have *c*ups and downs"


----------



## nitewriter

Luke! I am your f*e*ather!


----------



## swamptoad

I like that *b*old kind of rock and roll


----------



## nitewriter

The sharpshooter is a regular *B*eagle eye


----------



## swamptoad

The customer complained because she found a *c*hair in her bowl of soup.


----------



## nitewriter

Stop! In the name of *g*love!


----------



## Timberwolf

Gland Of Confusion


----------



## nitewriter

A Bridge*t *to far


----------



## Timberwolf

The suspect wore a stophat and a spinstripe suit.


----------



## nitewriter

Saturday Night live*r*


----------



## nitewriter

Where oh where can my little dog be*t*?


----------



## swamptoad

Write your repl*a*y.....


----------



## nitewriter

S*h*aving Pivate Ryan


----------



## swamptoad

*S*quid quo pro?


----------



## nitewriter

Where 0h where can my little dog be*t?*


----------



## squeezablysoft

You win*e* some, you lose some.


----------



## nitewriter

Here I come to s*l*ave the day!


----------



## nitewriter

Batman to Robin....We win against the evildoers because are hearts are pure*l.*


----------



## squeezablysoft

When you *s*wish upon a star.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Good, The Ba*l*d and The Ugly


----------

